# TiteBond II vs TiteBond III?



## wormwood (Aug 6, 2008)

Would anyone kindly offer their opinion re: Titebond II vs Titebond III?*

Theoretically TBIII should be stronger, but I have not used it and don't know if there is a downside such as less user-friendly working properties?

I've uses TBII for years, but I have no reason not to switch if TBIII really is better.

Opinions?

Thanks fellas!


* I did a search but could not find this topic, please forgive me if discussed before! 


.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are two major differences between TB II and TB III. The first is that TB III is waterproof and TB II is water resistant. TB III can be used for exterior projects. 

TB III has a longer open time than TB II, which can be advantageous. 












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

T-3, is better for high moisture aplications and also has a longer open time. As far as strength, most all wood glues are stronger than wood. :smile:


----------



## wormwood (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks fellas; interior applications, I'll stick with TBII I suppose.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not really sure of the technical differences other than III being more waterproof and longer set time.

The longer set time is why I use it on complex glue ups. I think they claim ten minute open time, but its really around five when things get really sticky. Titebond I & II I use when I want things to grab quicker. I seem to be using III more often than not. It also seems a little more looser, works easier and cleans up with less work for me. I've noticed it doesn't seem to have the same hardness when dry like the others. Not good or bad, just seems a little more pliable and not so brittle hard.

Not sure if its worth double to cost of the original. As far as which one is stronger I'm not to worried... I have pieces of furniture I've glued together with Titebond original over thirty years ago and they're still holding together. They all work fine.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> There are two major differences between TB II and TB III. The first is that TB III is waterproof and TB II is water resistant. TB III can be used for exterior projects.
> 
> TB III has a longer open time than TB II, which can be advantageous.
> 
> ...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Lola Ranch said:


> This could be useful info. I've never used TBIII but if it has a longer open time it might help to use it when doing a big laminated glue up. I sometimes get in a panic for time with the TBII.
> 
> Thanks, Bret


For even a longer open time there is Titebond II Extend. For long open times I've used a urea-formaldehyde glue (Weldwood Plastic Resin), comes in powder, mix with water. It has a long shelf life as a powder, and you only mix what you need.












 







.


----------



## wormwood (Aug 6, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> For even a longer open time there is Titebond II Extend. For long open times I've used a urea-formaldehyde glue (Weldwood Plastic Resin), comes in powder, mix with water. It has a long shelf life as a powder, and you only mix what you need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Useful info there!


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

Bunch of technical data at the Titebond website: http://www.titebond.com/
TBII - "Titebond II Premium Wood Glue is the only leading brand, one-part wood glue that passes the ANSI Type II water-resistance specification."
TBIII - "Titebond III Ultimate Wood Glue is the first one-part, water cleanup wood glue ever offered that is proven waterproof. The waterproof formula passes the ANSI/HPVA Type I water-resistance specification ..."

ANSI Testing - "Both of these tests are conducted using 6” by 6” birch laminates glued together to make three-ply plywood. The test for Type I is clearly more stringent than Type II, and involves boiling the glue bonds and testing the specimens while they are wet. 

Type I testing involves cutting the 6" by 6" assemblies into 1" by 3" specimens, boiling them for 4 hours, then baking the specimens in a 145°F oven for 20 hours. They are boiled for an additional 4 hours, then immediately cooled using running water. The specimens are sheared while wet, and the bonds must pass certain strength and wood failure requirements to pass the Type I specification.

Type II testing involves cutting the 6" by 6" assemblies into 2" by 5" specimens, soaking them for 4 hours, then baking the specimens in a 120°F oven for 19 hours. This is repeated for a total of three cycles, and the bonds must not delaminate to pass the Type II specification."

TBIII can be applied down to ~47 F, while TBII can be applied down to ~55 F.

I would say use TBII if you have a project for the outdoors in someplace like Seattle, Niagara Falls, down by the dock, or in the sauna. Most other 'exterior' projects can probably get by with TBII.

Steve


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Improv said:


> Bunch of technical data at the Titebond website (http://www.titebond.com/):


The link doesn't work...the right parenthesis and colon are hyperlinked. 




Improv said:


> I would say use TBII if you have a project for the outdoors in someplace like Seattle, Niagara Falls, down by the dock, or in the sauna. Most other 'exterior' projects can probably get by with TBII.
> 
> Steve


It might be just a typo, but TB II is not an exterior type glue like TB III.












 







.


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> It might be just a typo, but TB II is not an exterior type glue like TB III.


Not a typo. You do know that the TBII front label has a picture of a duck, three rain drops and the word "WEATHERPROOF", right? (Its a quote, I have to use all caps )

TBI is not moisture or heat resistant.
TBII is moisture resistant, but not heat resistant. (passes ANSI II)
TBIII is moisture and heat resistant. (passes ANSI I)


----------



## Yeorwned (Jan 9, 2010)

While it doesn't directly address your concern of TBII vs TBIII, Fine Woodworking had a nice article on the strength of glue...

http://www.titebond.com/Download/pdf/HowStrongisYourGlue_FWW.pdf

Please note while it is hosted on Titebond's website, it isn't published or written by them.


----------

